# Unsupported class file major version 57 - Fehlermeldung bei Android Studio



## marlem (9. Apr 2020)

Hallo,

Ich lerne jetzt Appentwicklung für Android. Ich arbeite mit Android Studio 3.6.2, JDK 13.0.2 unter Windows 10.

Egal welches Projekt ich compiliere es kommt immer folgende Fehlermeldung:


> Executing tasks: [:app:assembleDebug] in project C:\Projekte\Android\Android-Apps-entwickeln-fuer-Einsteiger\6928_Beispielprojekte\DialogDemos FAILURE: Build failed with an exception. * Where: Settings file 'C:\Projekte\Android\Android-Apps-entwickeln-fuer-Einsteiger\6928_Beispielprojekte\DialogDemos\settings.gradle' * What went wrong: Could not compile settings file 'C:\Projekte\Android\Android-Apps-entwickeln-fuer-Einsteiger\6928_Beispielprojekte\DialogDemos\settings.gradle'. > startup failed:  General error during semantic analysis: Unsupported class file major version 57  java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: Unsupported class file major version 57      at groovyjarjarasm.asm.ClassReader.<init>(ClassReader.java:184)      at groovyjarjarasm.asm.ClassReader.<init>(ClassReader.java:166)      at groovyjarjarasm.asm.ClassReader.<init>(ClassReader.java:152)      at groovyjarjarasm.asm.ClassReader.<init>(ClassReader.java:273)      at org.codehaus.groovy.ast.decompiled.AsmDecompiler.parseClass(AsmDecompiler.java:81)      at org.codehaus.groovy.control.ClassNodeResolver.findDecompiled(ClassNodeResolver.java:254)      at org.codehaus.groovy.control.ClassNodeResolver.tryAsLoaderClassOrScript(ClassNodeResolver.java:192)      at org.codehaus.groovy.control.ClassNodeResolver.findClassNode(ClassNodeResolver.java:172)      at org.codehaus.groovy.control.ClassNodeResolver.resolveName(ClassNodeResolver.java:128)      at org.codehaus.groovy.ast.decompiled.AsmReferenceResolver.resolveClassNullable(AsmReferenceResolver.java:59)      at org.codehaus.groovy.ast.decompiled.AsmReferenceResolver.resolveClass(AsmReferenceResolver.java:46)      at org.codehaus.groovy.ast.decompiled.AsmReferenceResolver.resolveNonArrayType(AsmReferenceResolver.java:81)      at org.codehaus.groovy.ast.decompiled.AsmReferenceResolver.resolveType(AsmReferenceResolver.java:72)      at org.codehaus.groovy.ast.decompiled.MemberSignatureParser.createMethodNode(MemberSignatureParser.java:55)      at org.codehaus.groovy.ast.decompiled.DecompiledClassNode.lazyInitMembers(DecompiledClassNode.java:195)      at org.codehaus.groovy.ast.decompiled.DecompiledClassNode.getDeclaredMethods(DecompiledClassNode.java:121)      at org.codehaus.groovy.ast.ClassNode.getMethods(ClassNode.java:912)      at org.codehaus.groovy.ast.ClassNode.tryFindPossibleMethod(ClassNode.java:1280)      at org.codehaus.groovy.control.StaticImportVisitor.transformMethodCallExpression(StaticImportVisitor.java:252)      at org.codehaus.groovy.control.StaticImportVisitor.transform(StaticImportVisitor.java:112)      at org.codehaus.groovy.ast.ClassCodeExpressionTransformer.visitExpressionStatement(ClassCodeExpressionTransformer.java:144)      at org.codehaus.groovy.ast.stmt.ExpressionStatement.visit(ExpressionStatement.java:42)      at org.codehaus.groovy.ast.ClassCodeVisitorSupport.visitClassCodeContainer(ClassCodeVisitorSupport.java:110)      at org.codehaus.groovy.ast.ClassCodeVisitorSupport.visitConstructorOrMethod(ClassCodeVisitorSupport.java:121)      at org.codehaus.groovy.ast.ClassCodeExpressionTransformer.visitConstructorOrMethod(ClassCodeExpressionTransformer.java:55)      at org.codehaus.groovy.control.StaticImportVisitor.visitConstructorOrMethod(StaticImportVisitor.java:88)      at org.codehaus.groovy.ast.ClassCodeVisitorSupport.visitConstructor(ClassCodeVisitorSupport.java:128)      at org.codehaus.groovy.ast.ClassNode.visitContents(ClassNode.java:1099)      at org.codehaus.groovy.ast.ClassCodeVisitorSupport.visitClass(ClassCodeVisitorSupport.java:54)      at org.codehaus.groovy.control.StaticImportVisitor.visitClass(StaticImportVisitor.java:82)      at org.codehaus.groovy.control.CompilationUnit$14.call(CompilationUnit.java:717)      at org.codehaus.groovy.control.CompilationUnit.applyToPrimaryClassNodes(CompilationUnit.java:1095)      at org.codehaus.groovy.control.CompilationUnit.doPhaseOperation(CompilationUnit.java:649)      at org.codehaus.groovy.control.CompilationUnit.processPhaseOperations(CompilationUnit.java:627)      at org.codehaus.groovy.control.CompilationUnit.compile(CompilationUnit.java:604)      at groovy.lang.GroovyClassLoader.doParseClass(GroovyClassLoader.java:390)      at groovy.lang.GroovyClassLoader.access$300(GroovyClassLoader.java:89)      at groovy.lang.GroovyClassLoader$5.provide(GroovyClassLoader.java:330)      at groovy.lang.GroovyClassLoader$5.provide(GroovyClassLoader.java:327)      at org.codehaus.groovy.runtime.memoize.ConcurrentCommonCache.getAndPut(ConcurrentCommonCache.java:147)      at groovy.lang.GroovyClassLoader.parseClass(GroovyClassLoader.java:325)      at org.gradle.groovy.scripts.internal.DefaultScriptCompilationHandler.compileScript(DefaultScriptCompilationHandler.java:133)      at org.gradle.groovy.scripts.internal.DefaultScriptCompilationHandler.compileToDir(DefaultScriptCompilationHandler.java:93)      at org.gradle.groovy.scripts.internal.BuildOperationBackedScriptCompilationHandler$2.run(BuildOperationBackedScriptCompilationHandler.java:54)      at org.gradle.internal.operations.DefaultBuildOperationExecutor$RunnableBuildOperationWorker.execute(DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.java:402)      at org.gradle.internal.operations.DefaultBuildOperationExecutor$RunnableBuildOperationWorker.execute(DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.java:394)      at org.gradle.internal.operations.DefaultBuildOperationExecutor$1.execute(DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.java:165)      at org.gradle.internal.operations.DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.execute(DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.java:250)      at org.gradle.internal.operations.DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.execute(DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.java:158)      at org.gradle.internal.operations.DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.run(DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.java:92)      at org.gradle.internal.operations.DelegatingBuildOperationExecutor.run(DelegatingBuildOperationExecutor.java:31)      at org.gradle.groovy.scripts.internal.BuildOperationBackedScriptCompilationHandler.compileToDir(BuildOperationBackedScriptCompilationHandler.java:51)      at org.gradle.groovy.scripts.internal.FileCacheBackedScriptClassCompiler$CompileToCrossBuildCacheAction.execute(FileCacheBackedScriptClassCompiler.java:153)      at org.gradle.groovy.scripts.internal.FileCacheBackedScriptClassCompiler$CompileToCrossBuildCacheAction.execute(FileCacheBackedScriptClassCompiler.java:133)      at org.gradle.groovy.scripts.internal.FileCacheBackedScriptClassCompiler$ProgressReportingInitializer.execute(FileCacheBackedScriptClassCompiler.java:178)      at org.gradle.groovy.scripts.internal.FileCacheBackedScriptClassCompiler$ProgressReportingInitializer.execute(FileCacheBackedScriptClassCompiler.java:157)      at org.gradle.cache.internal.DefaultPersistentDirectoryCache$Initializer.initialize(DefaultPersistentDirectoryCache.java:100)      at org.gradle.cache.internal.FixedSharedModeCrossProcessCacheAccess$1.run(FixedSharedModeCrossProcessCacheAccess.java:86)      at org.gradle.cache.internal.DefaultFileLockManager$DefaultFileLock.doWriteAction(DefaultFileLockManager.java:216)      at org.gradle.cache.internal.DefaultFileLockManager$DefaultFileLock.writeFile(DefaultFileLockManager.java:206)      at org.gradle.cache.internal.FixedSharedModeCrossProcessCacheAccess.open(FixedSharedModeCrossProcessCacheAccess.java:83)      at org.gradle.cache.internal.DefaultCacheAccess.open(DefaultCacheAccess.java:142)      at org.gradle.cache.internal.DefaultPersistentDirectoryStore.open(DefaultPersistentDirectoryStore.java:78)      at org.gradle.cache.internal.DefaultPersistentDirectoryStore.open(DefaultPersistentDirectoryStore.java:42)      at org.gradle.cache.internal.DefaultCacheFactory.doOpen(DefaultCacheFactory.java:95)      at org.gradle.cache.internal.DefaultCacheFactory.open(DefaultCacheFactory.java:68)      at org.gradle.cache.internal.DefaultCacheRepository$PersistentCacheBuilder.open(DefaultCacheRepository.java:126)      at org.gradle.groovy.scripts.internal.FileCacheBackedScriptClassCompiler$RemapBuildScriptsAction.execute(FileCacheBackedScriptClassCompiler.java:431)      at org.gradle.groovy.scripts.internal.FileCacheBackedScriptClassCompiler$RemapBuildScriptsAction.execute(FileCacheBackedScriptClassCompiler.java:399)      at org.gradle.groovy.scripts.internal.FileCacheBackedScriptClassCompiler$ProgressReportingInitializer.execute(FileCacheBackedScriptClassCompiler.java:178)      at org.gradle.groovy.scripts.internal.FileCacheBackedScriptClassCompiler$ProgressReportingInitializer.execute(FileCacheBackedScriptClassCompiler.java:157)      at org.gradle.cache.internal.DefaultPersistentDirectoryCache$Initializer.initialize(DefaultPersistentDirectoryCache.java:100)      at org.gradle.cache.internal.FixedSharedModeCrossProcessCacheAccess$1.run(FixedSharedModeCrossProcessCacheAccess.java:86)      at org.gradle.cache.internal.DefaultFileLockManager$DefaultFileLock.doWriteAction(DefaultFileLockManager.java:216)      at org.gradle.cache.internal.DefaultFileLockManager$DefaultFileLock.writeFile(DefaultFileLockManager.java:206)      at org.gradle.cache.internal.FixedSharedModeCrossProcessCacheAccess.open(FixedSharedModeCrossProcessCacheAccess.java:83)      at org.gradle.cache.internal.DefaultCacheAccess.open(DefaultCacheAccess.java:142)      at org.gradle.cache.internal.DefaultPersistentDirectoryStore.open(DefaultPersistentDirectoryStore.java:78)      at org.gradle.cache.internal.DefaultPersistentDirectoryStore.open(DefaultPersistentDirectoryStore.java:42)      at org.gradle.cache.internal.DefaultCacheFactory.doOpen(DefaultCacheFactory.java:95)      at org.gradle.cache.internal.DefaultCacheFactory.open(DefaultCacheFactory.java:68)      at org.gradle.cache.internal.DefaultCacheRepository$PersistentCacheBuilder.open(DefaultCacheRepository.java:126)      at org.gradle.groovy.scripts.internal.FileCacheBackedScriptClassCompiler.compile(FileCacheBackedScriptClassCompiler.java:105)      at org.gradle.groovy.scripts.internal.CrossBuildInMemoryCachingScriptClassCache.getOrCompile(CrossBuildInMemoryCachingScriptClassCache.java:49)      at org.gradle.groovy.scripts.internal.BuildScopeInMemoryCachingScriptClassCompiler.compile(BuildScopeInMemoryCachingScriptClassCompiler.java:50)      at org.gradle.groovy.scripts.DefaultScriptCompilerFactory$ScriptCompilerImpl.compile(DefaultScriptCompilerFactory.java:51)      at org.gradle.configuration.DefaultScriptPluginFactory$ScriptPluginImpl.apply(DefaultScriptPluginFactory.java:216)      at org.gradle.configuration.BuildOperationScriptPlugin$1$1.run(BuildOperationScriptPlugin.java:69)      at org.gradle.internal.operations.DefaultBuildOperationExecutor$RunnableBuildOperationWorker.execute(DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.java:402)      at org.gradle.internal.operations.DefaultBuildOperationExecutor$RunnableBuildOperationWorker.execute(DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.java:394)      at org.gradle.internal.operations.DefaultBuildOperationExecutor$1.execute(DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.java:165)      at org.gradle.internal.operations.DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.execute(DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.java:250)      at org.gradle.internal.operations.DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.execute(DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.java:158)      at org.gradle.internal.operations.DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.run(DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.java:92)      at org.gradle.internal.operations.DelegatingBuildOperationExecutor.run(DelegatingBuildOperationExecutor.java:31)      at org.gradle.configuration.BuildOperationScriptPlugin$1.execute(BuildOperationScriptPlugin.java:66)      at org.gradle.configuration.BuildOperationScriptPlugin$1.execute(BuildOperationScriptPlugin.java:63)      at org.gradle.configuration.internal.DefaultUserCodeApplicationContext.apply(DefaultUserCodeApplicationContext.java:49)      at org.gradle.configuration.BuildOperationScriptPlugin.apply(BuildOperationScriptPlugin.java:63)      at org.gradle.initialization.ScriptEvaluatingSettingsProcessor.applySettingsScript(ScriptEvaluatingSettingsProcessor.java:70)      at org.gradle.initialization.ScriptEvaluatingSettingsProcessor.process(ScriptEvaluatingSettingsProcessor.java:62)      at org.gradle.initialization.PropertiesLoadingSettingsProcessor.process(PropertiesLoadingSettingsProcessor.java:38)      at org.gradle.initialization.SettingsEvaluatedCallbackFiringSettingsProcessor.process(SettingsEvaluatedCallbackFiringSettingsProcessor.java:34)      at org.gradle.initialization.RootBuildCacheControllerSettingsProcessor.process(RootBuildCacheControllerSettingsProcessor.java:36)      at org.gradle.initialization.BuildOperationSettingsProcessor$2.call(BuildOperationSettingsProcessor.java:50)      at org.gradle.initialization.BuildOperationSettingsProcessor$2.call(BuildOperationSettingsProcessor.java:47)      at org.gradle.internal.operations.DefaultBuildOperationExecutor$CallableBuildOperationWorker.execute(DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.java:416)      at org.gradle.internal.operations.DefaultBuildOperationExecutor$CallableBuildOperationWorker.execute(DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.java:406)      at org.gradle.internal.operations.DefaultBuildOperationExecutor$1.execute(DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.java:165)      at org.gradle.internal.operations.DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.execute(DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.java:250)      at org.gradle.internal.operations.DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.execute(DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.java:158)      at org.gradle.internal.operations.DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.call(DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.java:102)      at org.gradle.internal.operations.DelegatingBuildOperationExecutor.call(DelegatingBuildOperationExecutor.java:36)      at org.gradle.initialization.BuildOperationSettingsProcessor.process(BuildOperationSettingsProcessor.java:47)      at org.gradle.initialization.DefaultSettingsLoader.findSettingsAndLoadIfAppropriate(DefaultSettingsLoader.java:104)      at org.gradle.initialization.DefaultSettingsLoader.findAndLoadSettings(DefaultSettingsLoader.java:45)      at org.gradle.initialization.SettingsAttachingSettingsLoader.findAndLoadSettings(SettingsAttachingSettingsLoader.java:35)      at org.gradle.internal.composite.CommandLineIncludedBuildSettingsLoader.findAndLoadSettings(CommandLineIncludedBuildSettingsLoader.java:34)      at org.gradle.internal.composite.ChildBuildRegisteringSettingsLoader.findAndLoadSettings(ChildBuildRegisteringSettingsLoader.java:47)      at org.gradle.internal.composite.CompositeBuildSettingsLoader.findAndLoadSettings(CompositeBuildSettingsLoader.java:35)      at org.gradle.initialization.DefaultSettingsPreparer.prepareSettings(DefaultSettingsPreparer.java:36)      at org.gradle.initialization.BuildOperatingFiringSettingsPreparer$LoadBuild.doLoadBuild(BuildOperatingFiringSettingsPreparer.java:59)      at org.gradle.initialization.BuildOperatingFiringSettingsPreparer$LoadBuild.run(BuildOperatingFiringSettingsPreparer.java:54)      at org.gradle.internal.operations.DefaultBuildOperationExecutor$RunnableBuildOperationWorker.execute(DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.java:402)      at org.gradle.internal.operations.DefaultBuildOperationExecutor$RunnableBuildOperationWorker.execute(DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.java:394)      at org.gradle.internal.operations.DefaultBuildOperationExecutor$1.execute(DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.java:165)      at org.gradle.internal.operations.DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.execute(DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.java:250)      at org.gradle.internal.operations.DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.execute(DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.java:158)      at org.gradle.internal.operations.DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.run(DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.java:92)      at org.gradle.internal.operations.DelegatingBuildOperationExecutor.run(DelegatingBuildOperationExecutor.java:31)      at org.gradle.initialization.BuildOperatingFiringSettingsPreparer.prepareSettings(BuildOperatingFiringSettingsPreparer.java:42)      at org.gradle.initialization.DefaultGradleLauncher.prepareSettings(DefaultGradleLauncher.java:190)      at org.gradle.initialization.DefaultGradleLauncher.doClassicBuildStages(DefaultGradleLauncher.java:134)      at org.gradle.initialization.DefaultGradleLauncher.doBuildStages(DefaultGradleLauncher.java:126)      at org.gradle.initialization.DefaultGradleLauncher.executeTasks(DefaultGradleLauncher.java:106)      at org.gradle.internal.invocation.GradleBuildController$1.execute(GradleBuildController.java:60)      at org.gradle.internal.invocation.GradleBuildController$1.execute(GradleBuildController.java:57)      at org.gradle.internal.invocation.GradleBuildController$3.create(GradleBuildController.java:85)      at org.gradle.internal.invocation.GradleBuildController$3.create(GradleBuildController.java:78)      at org.gradle.internal.work.DefaultWorkerLeaseService.withLocks(DefaultWorkerLeaseService.java:189)      at org.gradle.internal.work.StopShieldingWorkerLeaseService.withLocks(StopShieldingWorkerLeaseService.java:40)      at org.gradle.internal.invocation.GradleBuildController.doBuild(GradleBuildController.java:78)      at org.gradle.internal.invocation.GradleBuildController.run(GradleBuildController.java:57)      at org.gradle.tooling.internal.provider.runner.ClientProvidedBuildActionRunner.run(ClientProvidedBuildActionRunner.java:55)      at org.gradle.launcher.exec.ChainingBuildActionRunner.run(ChainingBuildActionRunner.java:35)      at org.gradle.launcher.exec.ChainingBuildActionRunner.run(ChainingBuildActionRunner.java:35)      at org.gradle.launcher.exec.BuildOutcomeReportingBuildActionRunner.run(BuildOutcomeReportingBuildActionRunner.java:63)      at org.gradle.tooling.internal.provider.ValidatingBuildActionRunner.run(ValidatingBuildActionRunner.java:32)      at org.gradle.launcher.exec.BuildCompletionNotifyingBuildActionRunner.run(BuildCompletionNotifyingBuildActionRunner.java:39)      at org.gradle.launcher.exec.RunAsBuildOperationBuildActionRunner$3.call(RunAsBuildOperationBuildActionRunner.java:51)      at org.gradle.launcher.exec.RunAsBuildOperationBuildActionRunner$3.call(RunAsBuildOperationBuildActionRunner.java:45)      at org.gradle.internal.operations.DefaultBuildOperationExecutor$CallableBuildOperationWorker.execute(DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.java:416)      at org.gradle.internal.operations.DefaultBuildOperationExecutor$CallableBuildOperationWorker.execute(DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.java:406)      at org.gradle.internal.operations.DefaultBuildOperationExecutor$1.execute(DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.java:165)      at org.gradle.internal.operations.DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.execute(DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.java:250)      at org.gradle.internal.operations.DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.execute(DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.java:158)      at org.gradle.internal.operations.DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.call(DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.java:102)      at org.gradle.internal.operations.DelegatingBuildOperationExecutor.call(DelegatingBuildOperationExecutor.java:36)      at org.gradle.launcher.exec.RunAsBuildOperationBuildActionRunner.run(RunAsBuildOperationBuildActionRunner.java:45)      at org.gradle.launcher.exec.InProcessBuildActionExecuter$1.transform(InProcessBuildActionExecuter.java:50)      at org.gradle.launcher.exec.InProcessBuildActionExecuter$1.transform(InProcessBuildActionExecuter.java:47)      at org.gradle.composite.internal.DefaultRootBuildState.run(DefaultRootBuildState.java:78)      at org.gradle.launcher.exec.InProcessBuildActionExecuter.execute(InProcessBuildActionExecuter.java:47)      at org.gradle.launcher.exec.InProcessBuildActionExecuter.execute(InProcessBuildActionExecuter.java:31)      at org.gradle.launcher.exec.BuildTreeScopeBuildActionExecuter.execute(BuildTreeScopeBuildActionExecuter.java:42)      at org.gradle.launcher.exec.BuildTreeScopeBuildActionExecuter.execute(BuildTreeScopeBuildActionExecuter.java:28)      at org.gradle.tooling.internal.provider.ContinuousBuildActionExecuter.execute(ContinuousBuildActionExecuter.java:78)      at org.gradle.tooling.internal.provider.ContinuousBuildActionExecuter.execute(ContinuousBuildActionExecuter.java:52)      at org.gradle.tooling.internal.provider.SubscribableBuildActionExecuter.execute(SubscribableBuildActionExecuter.java:59)      at org.gradle.tooling.internal.provider.SubscribableBuildActionExecuter.execute(SubscribableBuildActionExecuter.java:36)      at org.gradle.tooling.internal.provider.SessionScopeBuildActionExecuter.execute(SessionScopeBuildActionExecuter.java:68)      at org.gradle.tooling.internal.provider.SessionScopeBuildActionExecuter.execute(SessionScopeBuildActionExecuter.java:38)      at org.gradle.tooling.internal.provider.GradleThreadBuildActionExecuter.execute(GradleThreadBuildActionExecuter.java:37)      at org.gradle.tooling.internal.provider.GradleThreadBuildActionExecuter.execute(GradleThreadBuildActionExecuter.java:26)      at org.gradle.tooling.internal.provider.ParallelismConfigurationBuildActionExecuter.execute(ParallelismConfigurationBuildActionExecuter.java:43)      at org.gradle.tooling.internal.provider.ParallelismConfigurationBuildActionExecuter.execute(ParallelismConfigurationBuildActionExecuter.java:29)      at org.gradle.tooling.internal.provider.StartParamsValidatingActionExecuter.execute(StartParamsValidatingActionExecuter.java:60)      at org.gradle.tooling.internal.provider.StartParamsValidatingActionExecuter.execute(StartParamsValidatingActionExecuter.java:32)      at org.gradle.tooling.internal.provider.SessionFailureReportingActionExecuter.execute(SessionFailureReportingActionExecuter.java:55)      at org.gradle.tooling.internal.provider.SessionFailureReportingActionExecuter.execute(SessionFailureReportingActionExecuter.java:41)      at org.gradle.tooling.internal.provider.SetupLoggingActionExecuter.execute(SetupLoggingActionExecuter.java:48)      at org.gradle.tooling.internal.provider.SetupLoggingActionExecuter.execute(SetupLoggingActionExecuter.java:32)      at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.exec.ExecuteBuild.doBuild(ExecuteBuild.java:68)      at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.exec.BuildCommandOnly.execute(BuildCommandOnly.java:37)      at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.api.DaemonCommandExecution.proceed(DaemonCommandExecution.java:104)      at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.exec.WatchForDisconnection.execute(WatchForDisconnection.java:39)      at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.api.DaemonCommandExecution.proceed(DaemonCommandExecution.java:104)      at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.exec.ResetDeprecationLogger.execute(ResetDeprecationLogger.java:27)      at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.api.DaemonCommandExecution.proceed(DaemonCommandExecution.java:104)      at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.exec.RequestStopIfSingleUsedDaemon.execute(RequestStopIfSingleUsedDaemon.java:35)      at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.api.DaemonCommandExecution.proceed(DaemonCommandExecution.java:104)      at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.exec.ForwardClientInput$2.create(ForwardClientInput.java:78)      at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.exec.ForwardClientInput$2.create(ForwardClientInput.java:75)      at org.gradle.util.Swapper.swap(Swapper.java:38)      at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.exec.ForwardClientInput.execute(ForwardClientInput.java:75)      at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.api.DaemonCommandExecution.proceed(DaemonCommandExecution.java:104)      at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.exec.LogAndCheckHealth.execute(LogAndCheckHealth.java:55)      at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.api.DaemonCommandExecution.proceed(DaemonCommandExecution.java:104)      at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.exec.LogToClient.doBuild(LogToClient.java:63)      at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.exec.BuildCommandOnly.execute(BuildCommandOnly.java:37)      at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.api.DaemonCommandExecution.proceed(DaemonCommandExecution.java:104)      at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.exec.EstablishBuildEnvironment.doBuild(EstablishBuildEnvironment.java:82)      at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.exec.BuildCommandOnly.execute(BuildCommandOnly.java:37)      at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.api.DaemonCommandExecution.proceed(DaemonCommandExecution.java:104)      at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.exec.StartBuildOrRespondWithBusy$1.run(StartBuildOrRespondWithBusy.java:52)      at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.DaemonStateCoordinator$1.run(DaemonStateCoordinator.java:297)      at org.gradle.internal.concurrent.ExecutorPolicy$CatchAndRecordFailures.onExecute(ExecutorPolicy.java:64)      at org.gradle.internal.concurrent.ManagedExecutorImpl$1.run(ManagedExecutorImpl.java:48)      at java.base/java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor.runWorker(ThreadPoolExecutor.java:1128)      at java.base/java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.run(ThreadPoolExecutor.java:628)      at org.gradle.internal.concurrent.ThreadFactoryImpl$ManagedThreadRunnable.run(ThreadFactoryImpl.java:56)      at java.base/java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:830)  1 error * Try: Run with --stacktrace option to get the stack trace. Run with --info or --debug option to get more log output. Run with --scan to get full insights. * Get more help at https://help.gradle.org BUILD FAILED in 4s



Frage:
Weiß jemand was ich tun muss, damit dieser Fehler verschwindet?


----------



## kneitzel (10. Apr 2020)

Hast du evtl. noch ein Java 8 im Path oder so? Wenn du auf der Eingabeaufforderung Java -version aufrufen: was bekommst du dann?


----------



## marlem (10. Apr 2020)

Hi, 

hier die Pfadangaben die mit Java zu tun haben:


> PATH=C:\Program Files\AdoptOpenJDK\jdk-13.0.0.33-hotspot\bin;C:\Program Files\Java\jdk-13.0.2;C:\Program Files\Java\javafx-sdk-11.0.2;C:\Program Files\AdoptOpenJDK\jdk-13.0.0.33-hotspot\;C:\Program Files\AdoptOpenJDK\jdk-13.0.0.33-hotspot\\bin;C:\Program Files\Java\jdk-13.0.2;



Hier die Ausgabe der Version:


> >java -version
> openjdk version "13" 2019-09-17
> OpenJDK Runtime Environment AdoptOpenJDK (build 13+33)
> OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM AdoptOpenJDK (build 13+33, mixed mode, sharing)


----------



## mihe7 (10. Apr 2020)

Hört sich nach https://github.com/gradle/gradle/issues/8681 an.


----------



## marlem (10. Apr 2020)

Danke! Wie kann ich Gradle im Android Studio aktualisieren.


----------



## kneitzel (10. Apr 2020)

Gradle ist pro Projekt. Du kannst also in dem Projekt im Verzeichnis ./gradle/wrapper/ die Datei gradle-wrapper.properties anpassen:
Die Zeile:
`distributionUrl=https\://services.gradle.org/distributions/gradle-5.6.4-all.zip`
änderst Du zu:
`distributionUrl=https\://services.gradle.org/distributions/gradle-6.0-all.zip`

Dann solltest Du in Deinem Projektverzeichnis einfach aufrufen können:
gradlew
=> Dies sollte dann einiges an Ausgabe bringen angefangen mit:
`Downloading https://services.gradle.org/distributions/gradle-6.0-all.zip`

Dann einfach einmal übersetzen:
gradlew build

Wenn Du aber in erster Linie nur Android Applikationen bauen willst könntest Du dir evtl. auch überlegen, eine andere Java Version zu installieren. Die letzte Version mit Long Term Support (LTS) wäre die 11.


----------



## marlem (10. Apr 2020)

Danke! Das sieht gut aus. Alles was Du erklärt hast hat funktioniert!
Jetzt mal schauen ob das Projekt startet!


----------



## mihe7 (10. Apr 2020)

Und?


----------



## marlem (10. Apr 2020)

Er compiliert es zwar, aber es startet nicht!
weiß nicht warum. bin gerade noch am forschen ob ich was vergessen habe. 
wie geschrieben, bin am lernen, meine ersten Schritte mit Android Studio.


----------



## mihe7 (10. Apr 2020)

marlem hat gesagt.:


> aber es startet nicht!


Es geht doch nichts über klare Aussagen  Kannst Du das etwas näher beschreiben? Welche Schritte hast Du ausgeführt, was erwartest Du (sofern nicht offensichtlich) und was passiert? Wo hakt es? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen?


----------



## marlem (10. Apr 2020)

ja, natürlich!
Ich klicke im Menü auf "Run" -> Run 'SagHallo [w assebmle]'

Dann sehe ich das er Buildet und Tasks auflistet dann kommt folgende 
Meldung: 
BUILD SUCCESSFUL in 8s
48 actionable tasks: 1 executed, 47 up-to-date
09:20:25: Tasks execution finished 'w assemble'.

Danach passiert nichts mehr!
Keine Fehlermeldungen!


----------



## mihe7 (10. Apr 2020)

Äh, Du wirst nicht gefragt, auf welchem Gerät Du den Spaß laufen lassen willst?


----------



## kneitzel (10. Apr 2020)

Du hast mit run nicht die Applikation gestartet sondern erst einmal nur den Gradle Task "assemble". Und dieser Gradle Task ist ausgeführt worden.

Du entwickelst eine Android App. Da ist es dann erst einmal wichtig, dass Du ein Ziel hast, in dem Du es ausführen kannst. Also entweder:
- du richtest eine virtuelle Android Maschine ein
- Du hast ein Android Handy im Developer Modus angeschlossen.

Die Auswahl des Zieles hast Du in der Toolleiste oben. Da hast Du dann ein Dropdown erst einmal für die run Configuration. (Da wundert es mich, wieso da nicht direkt Deine Applikation aufgeführt ist. Evtl. hast Du im gradle Tool Fenster mal einen task per Doppelklick gestartet oder so? Dann baut er dafür auch eine run Configuration.) Da die app von dir auswählen.
Daneben ist ein Dropdown für das Ziel. Da kannst du auch den AVD Manager (AVD = Android Virtual Device) starten um so ein virtuelles Gerät einzurichten.


----------



## marlem (10. Apr 2020)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Äh, Du wirst nicht gefragt, auf welchem Gerät Du den Spaß laufen lassen willst?


Nein. ich werde nicht gefragt auf welchem Gerät ich richtig viel Spaß haben will!


----------



## mihe7 (10. Apr 2020)

marlem hat gesagt.:


> Nein. ich werde nicht gefragt auf welchem Gerät ich richtig viel Spaß haben will!


Siehe Antwort von @JustNobody


----------



## marlem (10. Apr 2020)

[





> Also entweder:
> - du richtest eine virtuelle Android Maschine ein
> - Du hast ein Android Handy im Developer Modus angeschlossen.


Dafür ist doch der Emulator in Android Studio oder nicht?




> Die Auswahl des Zieles hast Du in der Toolleiste oben.



Ich habe aufgrund des Hints kein entsprechendes Symbol gefunden. Gibt es dafür auch ein Menü?


----------



## mihe7 (10. Apr 2020)

marlem hat gesagt.:


> Dafür ist doch der Emulator in Android Studio oder nicht?


Der wäre für ein virtuelles Gerät. 



marlem hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe aufgrund des Hints kein entsprechendes Symbol gefunden.


Guckst Du hier: https://developer.android.com/training/basics/firstapp/running-app


----------



## marlem (10. Apr 2020)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Der wäre für ein virtuelles Gerät.
> 
> 
> Guckst Du hier: https://developer.android.com/training/basics/firstapp/running-app


Grrrr ich habe die Seite durchgelesen, aber Deinen Link nicht gefunden!
Vielen Dank!


----------



## marlem (10. Apr 2020)

Also,
ich habe mein Samsung Galaxy S7 per USB-Kabel an den Laptop angeschlossen.
Habe die Entwickleroptionen aktiviert.
Mein Smartphone wurde in Android Studio in der aufklappbaren Liste angezeigt.
Ich wähle "Run 'SagHallo [w assemble]'

Build erfolgreich:


> BUILD SUCCESSFUL in 1m 51s
> 48 actionable tasks: 1 executed, 47 up-to-date
> 20:33:40: Tasks execution finished 'w assemble'.



App startet wieder nicht, weder auf dem Laptop noch auf meinem Smartphone.


----------



## mihe7 (10. Apr 2020)

Drück mal auf den grünen Startpfeil neben der Drop-Down-Liste.


----------



## marlem (10. Apr 2020)

Gleiches Ergebnis:


> 20:48:06: Executing tasks 'w assemble'...
> 
> Executing tasks: [w, assemble] in project C:\Projekte\Android\Android-Apps-entwickeln-fuer-Einsteiger\6928_Beispielprojekte\SagHallo
> 
> ...



Sieht doch alles gut aus oder?
Aber die App startet nicht!


----------



## marlem (10. Apr 2020)

Idee:
Mein Projektverzeichnis unter Windows heißt so:


> C:\Projekte\Android\Android-Apps-entwickeln-fuer-Einsteiger\6928_Beispielprojekte\SagHallo


Kann der lange Verzeichnisname ein Problem sein?


----------



## marlem (10. Apr 2020)

wenn ich in Android Studio mit der Maus über die Auswahlliste schwebe in der mein Smartphone steht, wird folgende Kurzhilfe angezeigt:


*Not applicable for “SagHallo [w assemble]”*


----------



## mihe7 (10. Apr 2020)

Wollte gerade schreiben, ob die App überhaupt zu Deinem Gerät passt...

Die minSdkVersion muss die Android-Version Deines Geräts erfassen. S. https://developer.android.com/guide/topics/manifest/uses-sdk-element

Entsprechende Einträge kann es auch in der Gradle-Config geben.


----------



## kneitzel (10. Apr 2020)

Hast Du einmal geschaut: Das "SagHallo [w assemble]" ist bei Dir kein Dropdown das du auswählen kannst?

Ich habe es bei mir noch einmal geprüft: Wenn ich im Gradle Toolwindow Tasks -> build -> assemble doppelt klicke, dann ist das das Ziel.
Und das ist etwas, das rein lokal ist, daher ist natürlich die Auswahl eines Zieles nicht auswählbar.

Aber ich habe dann in dem Dropdown immer noch die Auswahl "app", die ich dann wählen kann.

Und unter "Edit Configurations" kann man dies auch konfigurieren. Das kann man aber auch direkt im Menü öffnen über Run -> Edit Configurations ...

Da bekommt man dann ein Fenster und auf der linken Seite wirst Du hoffentlich unter Android App auch einen Eintrag haben ...


----------



## marlem (11. Apr 2020)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Wollte gerade schreiben, ob die App überhaupt zu Deinem Gerät passt...
> 
> Die minSdkVersion muss die Android-Version Deines Geräts erfassen. S. https://developer.android.com/guide/topics/manifest/uses-sdk-element
> 
> Entsprechende Einträge kann es auch in der Gradle-Config geben.


okay, ich schaue es mir an und überprüfe es.


----------



## marlem (11. Apr 2020)

> Hast Du einmal geschaut: Das "SagHallo [w assemble]" ist bei Dir kein Dropdown das du auswählen kannst?


Ja, ich kann es auswählen bzw. es ist schon ausgewählt. 
*Aber das war wohl das Problem.*
wenn da "app" ausgewählt  ist, dann startet beim Build automatisch der Emulator und die App wird installiert!
Hurra! nach 5 Minuten warten wird die App angezeigt.
Es funktioniert!

Danke! Vielen Dank. Ihr seid Klasse!


----------



## marlem (30. Apr 2020)

in der gradle-wrapper.properties-Datei steht:


> distributionUrl=https\://services.gradle.org/distributions/gradle-6.0-all.zip



Trotzdem bekomme ich diese Fehlermeldung:


> Gradle Daemon started in 3 s 335 ms
> 
> FAILURE: Build failed with an exception.
> 
> ...



Hat jemand eine Idee warum?


----------

